# Burgundy Squat NOLA



## Winter (Sep 7, 2009)

Does anyone here remember the Burgundy Squat in NOLA? I squatted there around 97-98. It was a big shithole of a house...homebums squatted downstairs...gutter punks upstairs. I heard it burned down a few years back. Many good times there...good times.


----------



## Gypsybones (Sep 8, 2009)

no never was in nola squating till just this year, been ther a fuck load but never squating. 
but I did live in a shotgun on the corner of burgundy and desire


----------

